# Should I attempt fasting?



## Candide (Jun 14, 2017)

In the last two weaks I've had less problems with uncontrollable flatus, possibly because I had less social obligations. Other symptoms have been bothering me however:

- strange wet sensation in my anus occasionally

- increased itching in my anus

- increased urgency

I guess the first two symptoms are linked together. Some small particles, I guess mucus, must be leaving my anus and cause itching. Sweat also causes itching though.

I am not sure about the increased urge. When I have no stress, I manage to go once a day and leave the toilet satisfied. Some days I have an increased urge to go, but I know it is bs. When I was a kid, I could go three or four days without a bowel movement, no problem. Yesterday when I went to the toilet with this urge, the stool turned out to be very watery. *Now I've been thinking: if you resist the urge, there's more chance for anismus, if you accept the urge with diarrhea, there's more chance for fecal incontinence*.

I have been reading on Reddit about fasting, it's quite popular. You basically restrict yourself from eating for a period. *My main concern with fasting is: fasting will decrease the urge to defecate, but nutrition heals the body*. I think I've also read some posts about sufferers of IBS who could reset their symptoms with water fasting.

Relevant subreddits: https://www.reddit.com/r/fasting/, https://www.reddit.com/r/intermittentfasting/

I eat healthy and three meals a day. Should I attempt fasting by cutting out lunch? I think having less energy will help keep me from getting distracted, being more relaxed and sleep better. I'll continue the stretching exercises next to the stretching. I have almost zero obligations at this time, so I guess it would be the right time to try something.

Also for those with TMAU2: https://www.rareconnect.org/en/community/trimethylaminuria/forum/topic/tmau2-cure-2-week-water-fast-with-probiotics


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2017)

Squats and kettlebell swings might do wonders with your symptoms, more than stretchings.

For battling those symptoms i don´t think that fasting is a good idea, at all. Maybe you are having the diarrhea and farts problems with particular foods or drinks, in my case for example i have problems specially with gluten and instant coffee (that destroys me more than anything, all brands), those 2 gives me diarrhea. No problems with grain coffee.

You want to be more tired at night so you sleep better? Do the squats (even if they are half squats), do the kettlebell swings, those will take A LOT of your energy in the moment and for the next hours, but in the morning other than some very tolerable, even pleasant, muscular pain you will feel great. And might help you with your digestive symptoms, kill two birds with one arrow.

Just my opinion, in the end it´s your call.


----------



## PokerFace (Jan 13, 2017)

Hey Mariano I'm glad you are doing good... possibly sometimes have totally normal days. I knew from the beginning this was something that could help others.
Next thing I wanna know is how and why these muscles are not used by us in a coscient way. I think in most people they are kept "alive" completely, while for us they just stand still and it is easy for them to "die"
Try not moving you arm at all for 24 hours... it will get weak.
I think we have some wrong coordination that leads to us not use these muscles in every movement like the others do

The kettleball does wonders for the intestine because it puts it back into his place... basically with weak muscle the whole blob thing in us goes straight to the anal canal. Proper muscle tone restores the thickness of the muscles surrounding the belly and also alters the way the bubble air are placed and with that it alters the urge to let air out


----------



## Candide (Jun 14, 2017)

Hey guys. I currently have no access to a kettleball, but I will do the squating exercises. The 'Heal Pelvic Pain' book also recommends doings squads, along with a variant to lie down.

http://i.imgur.com/2Cl5VrB.png

*Day 2*: This is currently my second day with just two meals. Haven't really felt an urge today, only slightly in the morning, but this is normal (used to have it in the past, read it somewhere as well). I will keep at it for at least a week or two, to see how things will go. If stool becomes harder to pass, I'll stop fasting.

Also I should note that my breakfast used to contain yogurt with muesli, but I have run out of both. I'll be eating sausage with bread for the next days until I'll run out of that as well. It's possible this change will also reduce bowel movements.

*Edit*: I was just reading another thread and found a reply by rewinj fitting in this thread:



> Being underweight can predispose you to both bacterial overgrowth (gas!) and pelvic floor issues (weak!), because your internal processes rely on musculature as well. If your arms are like matchsticks, you can bet that your supportive muscles inside (e.g. holding up & moving your pelvic floor) and your smooth muscles (e.g what allows the bowel to move & function properly, avoiding the buildup of bacteria or "undigested waste") are weak as well.
> 
> Of course, malabsorption & digestive disturbances can lead to continued weight loss or at least challenges gaining, so it is unfortunately a vicious cycle. Whatever you do, don't starve yourself! Maintaining/building strength inside is vital.


I forgot to mention that I am not underweight or overweight. I stopped working out and being at home most of the time, so I think I get enought nutrition for my current situation.


----------



## mantaray (May 14, 2017)

Do you have dumbbells? I just use a dumbbell bar and put weights on one side only. This has the same effect as a kettlebell.


----------



## Candide (Jun 14, 2017)

I don't own dumbbells either, but it's a good suggestion! There are some interesting fitness kits on aliexpress. I could return to the original exercises I used to do at the gym.

*Day 3*: Had a bowel movement in the morning. Stool was somewhat harder, but at least I didn't feel like I had to go yesterday.

Forgot to mention that whenever I have a meal, I eat until I feel like I'm full. I only drink water and make sure I get enough. Mix some of the water and food with apple cider, because it's good for lots of things apperently.


----------



## Akn1965 (Jan 13, 2017)

Is apple cider acidic in nature?
Thanks.


----------



## mantaray (May 14, 2017)

My leaky gas is super smelly after a BM (incomplete evacuation) and the muscles will be uncomfortable and a a lot of odour will be released for at least the next 2hours.

I seem to have the itching that you have, very weird feeling and not sure why I have it. Even if I have a shower I may still get the feeling, maybe due to hemmoroids?

I tried ACV, it is really sour and puts you into a bad mood. I could only do it for a few days.


----------



## Candide (Jun 14, 2017)

*Day whatever*: I failed at keeping it at two meals, because I ate some snacks in between. I'll retry though, I must try to stay dedicated, this problem is more important than my short term cravings. I felt like I could have one BM without urge in two days, which gives me one day I don't have to deal with $hit, litterally.

*@Akn1965*

I have no idea.

*@Mantaray*

It's likely we have homorrhoids in addition to something else. Anyway it helps me to think we just got hemorrhoids, it less frightening to think about. I add a very small amount of apple cider to my food/drink, not to much that it would ruin the taste.


----------

